# frage zu wasserflöhe



## maritim (10. Juli 2009)

hallo ihr lieben,

schon einige tage konnte ich im bachlauf eine explosionsartige vermehrung von kleinen tieren beobachten, die man sonnst nur vereinzelt erkennen konnte.

wie mir durch sichtung von einem bekannten mitgeteilt wurde, handelt es sich hierbei um wasserflöhe.:shock

habe nun folgende fragen an euch:

1.
warum treten sie auf einmal so explosionsartig im bachlauf auf und warum findet man keine wasserflöhe im teich.

2.bedeutet diese explosionsartig auftreten, das sich meine wasserqualität verschlechtert hat?

die wasserwerte (kann leider nur wenige werte messen) sind meiner meinung nach im grünen bereich.

ph=7,5
gh= 6
kh=8
no2=0
no3=0
po4=0 mg/l 

sollte ich noch andere werte prüfen lassen ....wenn ja welche?


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hallo, würde mal sagen, dass sich die Nahrungsverhältnisse für die Wasserflöhe verbessert haben...Also sind Schwebealgen oder Infusorien in Deinem Bachlauf...
in sauberem Wasser mit viel Laub am Boden kann man Wasserflöhe züchten, ohne sie zu füttern...Sei doch froh, sie klären Dein Wasser
Hast Du Fische im Teich? Die lassen keinen Wasserfloh übrig...Denke mal kleine __ Molche oder Libellenlarven oder sowas werden sie auch fressen?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## maritim (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort.

eigentlich habe ich keine sichtbaren schwebealgen oder groß erkennbare algen im bachlauf.
dann bliebe nur die erklärung, das sie sich von anderen infusorien und abgestorbenen pflanzen ernähern.

jetzt wo du es sagst, die koi verspachteln sicher die wasserflöhe im teich.
also könnte ich paar von den wasserflöhen auch in den teich werfen, dann hätten die koi einen kleinen leckerbissen.
oder würde ich mit so einer aktion in punkto naturschutz was falsch machen.
nicht das ich den koi geschützte tiere als leckerbissen anbiete

ulla und ich sind sehr auf tierschutz/naturschutz bedacht und versuchen alles recht naturnah zugestallten.
wir haben sehr viele wilde ecken im garten, bachlauf, teich, wo wir der natur freien lauf lassen.

ulla hat schon viele jahre die hoffnung, das sich __ molche im bachlauf und teich ansiedeln, aber anscheint ist die wasserqualität noch nicht gut genug für die molche


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hi Peter,

nein, die __ Molche werden eher den Teich wegen der Koi meiden solange sie Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben. Mit solchen Fressmaschinen vor der Haustür ist das mit der Jungmolchaufzucht nicht so ergiebig.

Lass die Flöhe. wo sie sind, da werden schon genug in den Teich gespült.


----------



## maritim (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

hallo christine,

ok. ich lasse die wasser flöhe wo sie sind.

meinst du nicht, das zuminnst eine kleine chance besteht, das sich __ molche im bachlauf ansiedeln?:beeten1
der bachlauf ist ca. 11 bis 12 meter lang und mit 800l die stunde hat er kaum strömung.

oder sollten wir noch einen kleinen miniteich im vorgarten anlegen, den wir einfach voll der natur überlassen


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hi Peter,

gibt es denn bei Euch in der Gegend überhaupt __ Molche? Also - als ich noch meinen kleinen Bachlauf hatte, wurde der von den Molchen gerne besucht, aber das Laichgeschäft fand immer im Teichlein statt.

Teich im Vorgarten? Kommt darauf an. Bei "Vorgarten" hab ich immer so meine Bedenken. Würde ich hier zum Beispiel nicht machen. Aber ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie die Situation bei Euch ist.

Aber vielleicht entdecken die Molche ja die Wasserflohkolonie im Bach noch...


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hallo, ein kleines Biotop im Garten ist auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung 
Ich sag immer "Leben ist in der kleinsten Pfütze" und wundere mich immerwieder, wie schnell doch jeder nochsokleine Pott besiedelt wird...
So können wir der Natur wieder ein bisschen Lebensraum zurückgeben, den wir ihr geklaut haben... Und Du wirst sehen, wie toll das ist und auch Bäuchlings am Rand liegen und die Tiere die sich ansiedeln werden beobachten...
Bitte nimm Folie, da ist man mit den Randbereichen flexibler  Flachwasser von 10cm und mind. 40cm Breite hat ungeahnte Möglichkeiten für Tiere und Pflanzen...Bei Fertigschalen ist das doch sehr begrenzt...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Servus Peter

Hättet Ihr die Möglichkeit links oder rechts vom Bachlauf einen "Blinddarm" zu gestalten ......

Soll heißen, dieser "Blinddarm" wird mit Wasser aus dem Bachlauf gespeist und den könntet Ihr so groß gestalten wie der Platz es eben hergibt. Auf alle Fälle ..... so grooooooß wie es halt geht und viele Pflanzen darin. Auf Frosttiefe würde ich den "Blinddarm" schon bringen, also einen guten Meter tief. Den Überlauf vom Bachlauf in den "Blindarm" würde ich höchstens 5cm hoch ausführen, sonst, wenn du den Bachlauf einmal abstellst, läuft Euch der (ich bleib beim ...) "Blinddarm" aus .

Und dann hoffen ..... auf den Molch & Co.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hallo!
ich kann es kaum glauben, was ich hier lese.
Wasserflöhe im Bachlauf??

Ich hatte von mehreren Leuten den Rat bekommen:
*Willst Du Deine Wasserflöhe behalten, dann mach auf keinen Fall einen Bachlauf!!*

Der Bachlauf war aber schon fertig, aber aufgrund des RAtschlages hatte ich somit meinen Bachlauf fast gar nicht eingeschaltet und trotzdem ist die Zahl meiner Wasserflöhe um gut -98% geschrumpft.  Im Frühjahr hatte ich noch Populationswolken im Teich (also zigtausende Tiere). Mitlerweile muss ich lange suchen um einen zu finden.

Meine Fragen:
1. Sind Deine Wasserflöhe noch da?  Eigentlich kommen sie doch wirklich nur in absolut ruhendem Wasser vor.

2. Wie bekomme ich meine Wasserflöhe zurück?  Woran liegts?  Zuwenig Algen? Zuwenig Blätter am Boden? (Die paar Blätter, die ich hatte sind inzwischen Mulm)


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hallo

ich will mal so in den Raum werfen , dass es nicht nur verschiedene Wasserflöhe sondern auch ne Menge andere Tiere der Microfauna gibt 




> ......durch sichtung von einem bekannten mitgeteilt wurde.......




das muss noch nicht der Stein des Weisen sein 

u.a.  Cyclops 


egal nix davon ist gefährlich im Gegenteil !

mfG


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Moin,

ein paar Beobachtungen zu meinen Wasserflöhen:

Die schattig stehende Regentonne (ohne Deckel) mit __ Hornkraut und __ Schnecken: Nix - die anfänglich eingesetzten Flöhe haben sich trotz Zufütterung mit Hefe verflüchtigt. Aber auch keine Mücken.

Der sonnig stehende Bottich mit Kraut und Schnecken: Milliarden - aber auf einmal waren alle weg, kurze Zeit wieder eine Wolke - aber nur winzig kleine Nachwuchsflöhe. Die haben sich wieder relativ gut entwickelt, haben aber nicht mehr die Größe und Menge der ursprünglichen Exemplare erreicht. Diverse Mückenarten. Futtermangel???


----------



## karsten. (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Mahlzeit

über das Zusammenbrechen der Populationen von Wasserflöhen oder Hüpferlingen
in geschlossenen Systemem

rätseln , untersuchen und publizieren schon ganze Generationen 

vor allem Aquarianern (Futtertierzucht) und Naturschützern (Verschwörungstheorien)



mfG


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hallo Karsten,

na, dann lass ich die weiter rätseln und warte aufs Ergebnis. Solange kauf ich halt Wasserflöhe, wenn ich meinen Fischen mal ein bisschen Fitnesstraining gönnen will....


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*



Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:


> ich kann es kaum glauben, was ich hier lese.
> Wasserflöhe im Bachlauf??



hallo,

zur zeit habe ich wenige wasserflöhe in meinem "bachlauf" und vor 2 wochen waren es noch unmengen. zu der zeit hatte ich auch unmengen von __ schnecken im bachlauf.
mein bachlauf ist dem sinne auch kein richtiger bachlauf sondern mehr ein ca. 14meter langer pflanzenfilter, wo das wasser extrem langsam fließt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Michael liegt da ganz genau richtig:
Im Bachlauf gibt´s nie und nimmer Wasserflöhe der Gattung Daphnia*
und auch Hüpferlinge der Gattung Cyclops* oder ähnlich (z.B. Muschelkrebschen* oder Diaptomus*) 
wird man dort nicht finden, denn die bewohnen ausschließlich ausgesprochene Stillgewässer.
(Gaaanz selten findet man die in langsam strömenden Flüssen.)
Als Tiere des Freiwassers filtrieren sie kleine Lebewesen aus dem Wasser,
(vorrangig Schwebealgen aber auch div. Bakterienblüten), 
weshalb sie leicht organisch belastete Gewässer bevorzugen.

Zumindest bei den Daphnien ist die Massenvermehrung gar nicht so ein Mirakel wie Karsten glaubt:
So mit Papa und Mama, die miteinander Spaß haben, vermehren sich die nämlich nur im Spätherbst
und in der Folge werden Dauereier abgelegt, die auch Trockenphasen problemlos überstehen.
Per Luftpost (im Gefieder von Wasservögeln oder auch als Windfracht) kommen die in praktisch jedes Gewässer
und wenn das die passenden Lebensbedingungen bietet, schlüpft dort die nächste Generation.
Das sind dann aber ausschließlich Weibchen und die bekommen fürderhin gleich lebende Babies
- ganz ohne Papi - nennt man Jungfernzeugung (Nicht neidisch werden!)
Damit schaffen die wie z.B. auch die Blattläuse, bei denen das im Prinzip gleich funktioniert,
ENORME Vermehrungsraten, die unter bestimmten Umständen rasch zur Überbevökerung führen.
Da kann man dann sehr schnell 20 ... 30 Liter (netto!) Futter fangen und im Tiefkühlschrank einfrieren,
womit die Aquarienfische auch im Winter gesundes Futter haben.

Durch Verbrauch ihrer Lebensgrundlagen, den Schwebealgen oder auch aus Sauerstoffmangel 
kommt es zu u.U. einem Massensterben, das eine üble Kloake zurücklässt:
Die Wasserflohleichen vergammeln und nähren Bakterienkolonien,
die sie nach und nach in für Pflanzen aufschließbare Stoffen umwandeln. (u.a. durch Nitrifikation)
Das plötzliche Überangebot an Nitraten führt zu einer Algenblüte,
die für die allerletzten 7 Daphnien ein Schlaraffenland darstellt
und sie zum fröhlichen Kinderkriegen veranlasst.
Je nach Bedingungen im Gewässer kann dieser Vorgang chaotisch oder auch zyklisch ablaufen
weshalb in unserem Aquarienverein "Futterberichte" ein Fixpunkt ist.
Große Gewässer geringer Belastung wie mein Teich sind da eher konstant,
während das in sehr kleinen überdüngten Tümpeln u.U. sogar im 4-Wochenrythmus passiert!

Zur Zucht in der Regentonne muss man eben für diese Verhältnisse sorgen;
Füttern mit Hefe, Milch oder Blut ist ein Ersatz für ihr Standardfutter.
Für Sauerstoff sollte dabei ein bissi (!) Geblubber aus einem Sprudelstein in halber Höhe sorgen,
damit nur ja nicht der Schlurz am Boden aufgewirbelt wird, 
der sich übrigends am Gemüsebeet prächtig macht!
Wenn man sparsam ist, kommt man so mit einigen Regentonnen durch
(macht einer meiner Kollegen schon seit Langem mit gutem Erfolg);
mir ist das zu mühsam - ich tümple im Teich, wo die Braven die Schwebealgen kurz halten.

Das im Bachlauf KÖNNTEN Bachflohkrebse* sein, 
die aber seitlich liegend am Boden leben bzw. nur kurze Strecken schwimmen
und wesentlich größer sind als alle bisher erwähnten Tiere,
aber "kleine Tiere, die sich explosionsartig vermehren" ist halt ein bissl wenig Information:
Was wäre mit einem Foto der kleinen Tiere in einem weissen Teller?


*) Bitte werft das wikipedia an; bei mir geht´s komischerweise grad nicht!

P.S.: Kann das sein, dass maritim-Peter draufgekommen ist, 
dass die Kois trotz bunter Farbe für erschütternde Artenarmut im sonst vielfältigst belebten Teich sorgen
und ihm so viel Interessantes entgeht? (... und das sind nicht nur __ Molche!)


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Also....

meine Flöhe sehen so aus:


 
Ich bilde mir ein, das wären die richtigen - zumindest hat der "Fachhandel" das auch behauptet.


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> P.S.: Kann das sein, dass maritim-Peter draufgekommen ist,
> dass die Kois trotz bunter Farbe für erschütternde Artenarmut im sonst vielfältigst belebten Teich sorgen
> und ihm so viel Interessantes entgeht? (... und das sind nicht nur __ Molche!)



hallo peter,

das koi alles verspachteln was ihnen vors maul kommt ist klar. dazu musten wir nicht erst auf einem trichter kommen.

in unseren pflanzenfilter / bachlauf können die fische nicht eindringen und dort gibt es unmengen an einheimischen tieren/ insekten . und nach langen warten haben wir nun auch den ersten molch im pflanzenfilter / bachlauf gesichtet. 

wir haben spaß an einheimischen tieren und darum ist unser garten auch so gestalltet, das es genügend wilde ecken gibt, wo die natur freien lauf hat.
uuuuuuuuuuund im kommen jahr kommt noch ein miniteich in unsere wilde ecke, den wir komplet der natur überlassen.


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

@ christine

so sahen meine wasserflöhe auch aus..... sie waren nur einen hauch dunkler.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Hi Christine-Blumenelse!
Das sind eindeutig Daphnien vulgo Wasserflöhe, die mit ihren 2 Fühlern hüpfend schwimmen,
einen stachel am Heck haben und durch ein (1) Auge fröhlich in Wasser gucken.
Der dunkle Darm hat so eine Art doppelte S-Form und weicht damit der ...
naja, wie nenn ich´s jetzt - Gebärmutter ist es keine, aber sowas ähnliches ... aus,
in der die kleinen Daphnienbabies heranwachsen.
WELCHE Daphnienart es jetzt genau ist, kann ich leider aufgrund des Fotos nicht sagen,
ist aber auch weitgehend egal, da sie ohnehin ähnliche Lebensbedingungen haben,
gleichen ''Nutzen" bieten und eh nicht kommen, wenn man sie ruft.

Hi maritim-Peter!
Find ich super, dass du auch einen Naturteich anlegen willst!
Ich hab schon festgestellt, dass wie bei den Aquarianern, 
die wenn sie ordentlich angesteckt sind,
zur "Aquarienzucht" neigen,
bei den Teichianern ein ähnliches Verhaltensmuster feststellbar ist: 
Wir züchten Teiche! 
Die Idee von Digicat-Helmut mit dem "Blinddarm" hat dabei aber eindeutig etwas für sich;
gefällt mir gut!


----------



## danyvet (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: frage zu wasserflöhe*

Danke, Peter, für deine ausführliche Daphnien-Abhandlung!  sehr interessant!!
In meinem Teich gibts nur ganz wenige Daphnien, im Vergleich zu den Hüpferlingen, aber ab und zu sieht man einen vereinzelten herumdüsen. Interessant finde ich auch, dass die Hüpferlinge bei mir heuer vorwiegend an der Oberfläche herumwuseln bzw. in den obersten 2-3cm. In den vergangenen Jahren hab ich sie auch viel tiefer gesehen und sie haben viel dichtere "Schwärme" gebildet.


----------

